# What exhuast should i get for 1.6L 200sx?



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

I have a 1996 200sx 1.6L, and was wondering what exhuast i should get? I want to get the full cat-back.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Get Stromung. What Ive heard its one of the best for the B14.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Stromung


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

HAHA! I beat you NissanTuner.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

GReddy, Stromung, and HKS all make really good exhausts for the B14. I think a lot of it is personal taste....I waiting for my GReddy in the mail.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that the Greddy and the HKS are built for the 2.0ltr. The piping is a bit bigger than you would want for the 1.6ltr. You won't notice a major loss of power, but the Stromung is built for the 1.6ltr, I do believe....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

zeno said:


> *GReddy, Stromung, and HKS all make really good exhausts for the B14. I think a lot of it is personal taste....I waiting for my GReddy in the mail. *


Unless something has changed... GReddy and HKS does not make an exhaust for the 1.6 only for the SR20...

If you get the larger one designed for the SR20 you're not going to gain any HP....infact you may lose some.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*Stromung*

i got the stromung exhaust on my 1.6. i called them up and ordered just the piping becuase i already had an Apexi N1 muffler. the piping was only 206.00 shipped and it got to washington state in 2 days! anyway, fitment is perfect and the gains are really noticeable. late


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

None of the above...leave the stock 0.5" diameter pipe on their...j/k


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I never knew that the greddy and hks was basically designed for the 2.0, wow, i guess that makes my desicion easy when it comes to buying an exhaust.... hehe....


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Unless something has changed... GReddy and HKS does not make an exhaust for the 1.6 only for the SR20...


Whoops, my bad....I guess I'm just spoiled w/ my se-r  

You could always go custom.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

get a brick, aim your car at a body of water, put it in gear, put the brick on the gas petal, and collect the insurance


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

and why would i do that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

its a joke. At the end of the summer i might be getting a sentra or an se-r to play around with. so imma keep yalls advice in mind and check out the other parts of the forums


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think you have much a choice here rather than availability.
Not many companies make for our GA cars. So you only have what, Stroumng, stillen, and Pacesetter?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

...Or, you can save a lot of money and just get the new whistle tip so you can go "whoOO WhoOOO!"  
(j/k of course)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Stromung. High quality. good power. excellent sound.

goto the bottom of this page: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/dynos.html
I recorded a short clip of me revving.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, and there are some pics around that website as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

I use to have a 98 200sx se(ga16).I put a Stillen muffler only and left the rest of the exhaust factory and it made a noticeable difference in power.especially at the higher rpm range.It is very easy to install(one gasket,two bolts).Sounds better on the ga16 engine than on the sr20de.I traded my SE for a 98 200sx se-r in mid 1998.The factory muffler is too restrictive but Nissan seems to have the right pipe diameter on the rest of the exhaust with the exception of the manifold.Hope this helps.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

zeno said:


> *Whoops, my bad....I guess I'm just spoiled w/ my se-r  *


what a dick! just rub it in our GA faces!j/k


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Stromung*



NismoB14 said:


> *i got the stromung exhaust on my 1.6. i called them up and ordered just the piping becuase i already had an Apexi N1 muffler. the piping was only 206.00 shipped and it got to washington state in 2 days! anyway, fitment is perfect and the gains are really noticeable. late *


How does it sound with the N1 muffler? I have one on order and i was gonna do custom piping, i heard the N1 is loud, did you get a resonator??


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey.. to all those who have the stormug or how everyou spell it.. what is the diameter of the piping.. for the ga16 im gonna see what this one place would charge me to custom mandril bend the piping on my car for me.. if its more.. ill just go with the aftermarket cat back.. Travis


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

2" piping. Most of Stromung's price goes into the muffler. They make the best muffler I've ever heard and it's straight through as well which makes it very unrestrictive.

It sounds very nice without a resonator, and with a resonator, it would prolly almost sound stock (but with a deep tone).


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

what happens if you put a maxima exhaust ? custom fitting..
i hate the noise of exhaust, i thought maybe if i get a maxima exhuast i would get a free flowing, quite exhaust system.?? what do you guys think?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *hey.. to all those who have the stormug or how everyou spell it.. what is the diameter of the piping.. for the ga16 im gonna see what this one place would charge me to custom mandril bend the piping on my car for me.. if its more.. ill just go with the aftermarket cat back.. Travis *


mine cost me $270 total with custom piping and muffler. get 2". i got a 2 1/2" pipe though . sounds like shit. i hate it and im goin back to stock in march.


----------

